# Any musics like Einar Englund?



## snoozer (Dec 2, 2014)

few days ago I asked for musics like DSCH#15 and someone suggested Einar Englund and.. I LOVE IT!

I was looking for modern musics with a bit classical style(like DSCH #15) 

I would like to know more musicians with similar style as E. Englund, thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2014)

Well, Englund is neo-classicalish so things like Prokofiev, some Britten, some Martinu...etc...probably fit the bill.


----------



## snoozer (Dec 2, 2014)

arcaneholocaust said:


> Well, Englund is neo-classicalish so things like Prokofiev, some Britten, some Martinu...etc...probably fit the bill.


hmm thanks, but too broad


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I listened to a little bit of his music and was pretty bored...sorry


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

^^Sounds like me listening to Elgar Symphony No. 1.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

You can lend an ear to more Scandinavian neo-classisists; Lars-Erik Larsson, Dag Wirén, Erland von Koch, Ludvig Irgens-Jensen, Harald Sæverud, Uuno Klami, Aulis Sallinen, Jón Leifs...

/ptr


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Kivi's like makes me immediately think of a number of Estonian composer's that would fit the scheme; Eduard Tubin, Jaan Rääts, Eino Tamberg, Ester Mägi and even the early Arvo Pärt might fit and someone prolific living like Helena Tulve is a neo-classist!

/ptr


----------

